

NASA takes cloud computing to Mars - coondoggie
http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/nasa-takes-cloud-computing-mars

======
Udo
At first I was all "they can't do that, there isn't enough bandwidth and the
latency is terrible"! But, oh well, it's just a boring article on how NASA
rented cloud servers to do number crunching for the Mars rover. I really hate
sensationalistic misleading headlines.

